# Betta laying on the floor



## mpal2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello,
I wanted to ask you a question, as my Betta is not feeling well and I don't know what's wrong with him.
About 5 days ago I found him lying on floor of his tank, he has a hard time swimming to the top and is kind of sideways. He is lying on the floor sideways too, with his mouth open. I have not seen anything else wrong with him, like white spots, rubbing, velvet or anything like that. I read up a bunch of info and apparently I have been feeding him too much. I was feeding him about 8-12 Betta Pellets per day. I concluded that he was either constipated or had swim bladder disease from being constipated. I had him fast for two days, he ate a bite of the tetra tropical flakes (he doesn't like the flakes) for two days and have given him just 1 pellet today since. I expected that he would have perked up by now. He is in a community tank with two neon tetras in 5 gallons with a filter and heater at about 76 degrees. I change half of the water every two weeks and I use store bought water because our water at home has extreme ph levels. I also add in a water conditioner and treatment when I change the water- novaqua+ and amquel+. We have had him for about 18 months. Yesterday I put him in his original store bought little container that I purchased him in to isolate him and to make it easier for him to get air. I am floating it in the top of the tank so it will stay warm. I did see a tiny little white-ish string floating in his little tub this morning, but again I see nothing wrong with his body. I have not treated. I was going to change the water and maybe add aquarium salt. The Tetra's are perfectly fine.
I wanted to see if you had info you might be willing to share, I don't want to call the pet store because they're really not that knowledgeable about Betta's.

Thank you,
~M.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like swimbladder. Fast for 2 days. Don't even offer food. If he still not improving after another 2 days of fasting, start him on 1 tsp/gal epsom salt and 100% daily water changes. If his poop is white and stringy, it may be parasites.

I know you said you saw a white string already, but if it's the betta cups from Walmart or Petsmart, I know bits of the white lid do come off from time to time.


----------



## mpal2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

It is the cup he came in from Petsmart. Should I just put the epsom salt and 100% water change into his little cup only? I don't want to affect the tetra's.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Treat only him until you know what's wrong.

It's easiest to get a gallon jug, rinse it out well, and then use that for the water and epsom salt. Then you just use that to change his water every day.

Should it turn out to be parasites, it would be best to treat the entire tank even if your other fish aren't showing any illnesses. Parasites can spread very easily, so it's best to knock them out in the whole tank before everyone has them.


----------



## mpal2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, thanks.
There definitely seems to be some cloudy stuff floating around. Almost cotton candy like, maybe like bits of a spider web (hard to describe) but tiny small little bits. Really barely noticeable, but I hope it's not anything.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds more like extra slime coat. Whenever one of my boys is in the hospital tank they produce a lot more because of stress. Change as much water out of the cup as you can at one time, then pour in the clean water, let sit for a minute or two, and then do another smaller change. This should help you keep the cup clean and keep your boy from getting hurt from being dumped cup to cup.


----------



## mpal2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

I started the Epson salt last night. This morning he had his first poo 
I'm hoping this is a good sign. Should I be feeding him now? For how long should I plan on keeping him in his "hospital" cup and doing the Epson salt for?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd fast him for another day just to be sure he's got everything out.

For treatment, if he's improved and back to normal, I'd say a day or two after that. You can stop the epsom salt in that period too. Be sure to acclimate him to not being salt anymore. If it's a small does, it usually doesn't have a big impact to not acclimate to no salt however.

If I have someone on 1 tsp/gal for a few days, rarely do I acclimate them to being in just water since it's sucha small dose of salt. Anything higher than the minimum treating dose and I do acclimate.


----------



## mpal2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

So, he was moving around more and got more active about a week after this post, though he was still laying at the bottom too. I thought maybe he was still laying around because the jar is so small. I let him back out into the tank and he was swimming around for a few days, but did continue to lay at the bottom between swimming around for extended periods too. Then he got worse again, and did nothing but lay on the bottom again. I put him back in his little "hospital jar" over the holidays and I added a little bit more epsom salt to the ratio. He still lays sideways on the bottom. I still notice the little whitish "cotton candy" like puffs in the jar. Also, I didn't get to changing his "hospital" water every 24 hours a couple of times and and whitish "cotton candy" turned gray and much less "fluffy".
He's also breathing very heavy, with his mouth open and gill opening and closing quickly.
Is there something else wrong with him?


----------

